# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  مجموعة من المحاضرات Advanced Clinical+Toxicology

## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الأولى:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2726
المحاضرة الثانية:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2727

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الثالثة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2712
المحاضرة الرابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2724

----------


## waleed_isec

لمحاضرة الخامسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2742
المحاضرة السادسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2770

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة السابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2807
المحاضرة الثامنة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2817

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة التاسعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2835
المحاضرة العاشرة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2860

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الحادية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2866
المحاضرة الثانية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2884

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الثالثة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2925
المحاضرة الرابعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2936

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الخامسة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2963

المحاضرة السادسة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2971

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة السابعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3011
المحاضرة الثامنة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3036

تم المساق بحمد الله 
.
.
ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم

----------


## waleed_isec

الأن مع كورس Toxicology علم السموم

المحاضرة الأولى:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2673
المحاضرة الثانية:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2687

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الثالثة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2721
المحاضرة الرابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2736

----------


## waleed_isec

لمحاضرة الخامسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2801
المحاضرة السادسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2805

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة السابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2813
المحاضرة الثامنة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2856

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة التاسعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2864
المحاضرة العاشرة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2882

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الحادية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2907
المحاضرة الثانية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2932

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الثالثة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3020


تم المساق بحمد الله 
.
.
ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم

----------

